# Poop Issues!



## Otis2014 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum, have only posted the minimum but have used you all for a resource for many things for our little Otis. Otis has been with us for 12 days. We got him from a great breeder when he was just over 10 weeks old. He is adjusting great, knows "go potty", "sit" and for the most part doing well at night. Our issue is pooping! He seems to poop ALOT! We are feeding him Orijan food and I'm wondering if it's too rich (as I've read about on here others have experienced.). I know it would probably be best to feed raw but I'd like to try to find a dry dog food he likes and tolerates. Here is his pooping schedule so you can see the full picture.
6:00am poop (normal)
7:00am eat (1/3 cup Orijen)
7:45 poop (fairly normal)
11:15 poop - YUCK!
3:00 poop-yuck
5:00pm eat (1/3 cup Orijen)
8:00pm poop semi-yuck!

I have been also giving him about 1 Tbsp of canned pure pumpkin (thanks to advice I read here!) 

I have talked to our breeder over the weekend and she had mentioned with all the rain we've had- maybe he picked up ghiardia (spelling?!?). I am in MN and we are having TONS of rain. I have an email out to her now too but thought I'd ask you nice people too

What is all your opinions? Thanks in advance!

Thanks so much! 
Jayne & Otis


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Let's discuss doggy poop schedules  Benny might be a week older than your Otis.

Benny goes at 9:30AM before breakfast (normal but small)
Goes just a little bit (normal but small) when he's done with breakfast (1/3 cup of Halo kibble)
Lunch at 12:30PM (1/3 cup of Halo kibble). Big poop at 1PM but normal
Dinner at 6:30 (1/3 cup of Halo kibble). Small poop around 9PM. 

He's always had normal looking poop since we picked him up. Our breeder gave us his water that he was drinking so it wouldn't be a shock to his system for the first few days. He's actually going more now than he did in the beginning because I think he was holding it in since I was watching him like a hawk lol.


----------



## Otis2014 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Joanna! Sorry to talk poop schedules Kind of like a baby! I guess maybe the frequency isn't as abnormal as the quantity/yuck factor! I have never heard about water upsetting their tummy...we have city water and our breeder I would assume had well water...could that be a factor?


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe? I hadn't heard of that either until my breeder passed over a gallon of the water he was drinking to me when we picked him up. We also have city water and the breeder was from rural West Va. We gave him his original water for the first day or two, then started mixing it with our water, then eventually moved him to our water exclusively. Wonder if that helped him!?


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Let's join the poops party
Prince is 15 weeks and weighs 5lbs 4 oz. He eats 3 times a day, 1/4c Fromm dry kibbles per meal, plus treats. His poops look normal.
He normally poops at 6:20 when he wakes up, breakfast at 6:30, poops around 10:00am. [email protected] 11:30, and goes again around 4:00. Dinner @5pm , and maybe one more time around 8pm.
9:00pm...go night night.

I started the Primal frozen chicken formula this morning and he loves it, washed the bowl in 20sec. 
He's taking a nap now and will give him chicken neck as treat, hopefully he can manage it.

BTW, Joanna , my breeder is from WV and she gave me a gal on water when I picked Prince up too


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Carmenchanwong said:


> Let's join the poops party
> Prince is 15 weeks and weighs 5lbs 4 oz. He eats 3 times a day, 1/4c Fromm dry kibbles per meal, plus treats. His poops look normal.
> He normally poops at 6:20 when he wakes up, breakfast at 6:30, poops around 10:00am. [email protected] 11:30, and goes again around 4:00. Dinner @5pm , and maybe one more time around 8pm.
> 9:00pm...go night night.
> ...


Did you get a Destiny pup?!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When my guy was little I called him Sir-Poops-a-lot. He went 4-8 times a day, plus he was a farter on top of that! Always firm though, he's never had an issue with runny poop. I feed Orijen. I worried about how much he went at first, but since he was healthy and thriving I finally stopped worry about it. Now, I chalk it up to a super-duper metabolism.

As a 3 year old he now goes 1-3 times a day, depending on the day, usually it's twice.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Stark1026 said:


> Did you get a Destiny pup?!


YUP eace:


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have been feeding Orijen puppy plus a bit of freeze dried here and there. I think we will go to Acana grain free. Her poop can be a bit wet, and frequent. On the weekend we gave her some rice and canned pumpkin to get the stool back to normal as it was really black for a while. It's back to somewhat normal now. The other day my wife said it was a bit hard and then later in the day more soft. We introduced the Orijen back mixed in with rice and ground chicken. We will do that mix and see how it goes but plan to go with Acana after.

Good luck with you pup. The pumpkin works well.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

When Emmie was a puppy, she definitely pooped more when she was on a kibble diet. My experience when I switched her over to commercial raw food (freeze dried, canned, or little frozen nuggets) was that her poops firmed up and became smaller, and she stopped pooping as frequently.


----------



## Otis2014 (Jun 7, 2014)

So I'm thinking something else is going on! Otis is now pooping about every hour to 1.5 and it is very watery


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys were never frequent poppers. They normally go 2 times a day, but on occasion will go-3 times. They all have tiny wee poops.

the only time I dealt with frequent pooping was with my foster. I think he was allergic to chicken and good food. I finally gave him El Cheapo food and his poops firmed right up! And forget about the pumpkin with him, it gave him the runs.

Natural Balance limited ingredients grain free fish and sweet potato finally gave him regular poops and only 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Water change can make a huge difference in their metabolism. Most people think poop problems are from food, because it is the waste from solids, but water which they consume a lot more of in a day can really play havoc on their system if it is very different from what they have been used to. Dogs I have had in the past would have issues if travelling so I would take a container of our own water with us to avoid issues.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My Zoey has never tolerated the rich dog foods. She does better on formms than Acanna. I just had to switch again because she got constipated so I changed to formms with more fiber and it really helped. I don't count the number of times mine go. I just look to see if the poo's are okay. No more but baths here after switching to a less rich food.


----------



## Otis2014 (Jun 7, 2014)

We went to the vet today and it's Giardia, coccidiosis and hookworm. Poor guy! He's only been with us 12 days! What are the odds he had this when we picked him up from the breeder?


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Prince had his first vet visit 2 days after leaving his mom and littermates, and vet requested a stool sample and found out he had Coccidia, no signs and symptoms .....:jaw:
10 days medication and recheck...all clear.:whoo:

pray for Otis speed recovery


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Otis2014 said:


> We went to the vet today and it's Giardia, coccidiosis and hookworm. Poor guy! He's only been with us 12 days! What are the odds he had this when we picked him up from the breeder?


The odds are very good that he came to you with all that. The Coccidiosis is from a dirty environment.I cant remember but I think its picked up from mice?
Maddie arrived with it. The breeder should be notified and all the puppy's more than likely have it. Poor baby . I'm glad you found out before he got to sick.


----------



## Otis2014 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for your insight Suzi! I have contacted the breeder and she says none of her dogs/puppies have it. Very sad but the good news is he is on the mend and seeming much more spunky tonight! I hope the improvement continues! Thank you everyone for your insight!


----------

